# Difference Between Substrates



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello. I'm new to aquascaping. I currently have 2 tanks. I have a 55 gallon and a 29 gallon. In both tanks I have used the substrate that I purchased at Petsmart. My plants are growing well but I am curious as to the other forms of substrate mixtures that you mix yourself. I saw this on the front page http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB52554. What are the advantages of using this versus the substrate that you buy at your LFS? I just recently rescaped my 30 gallon and am curious as to if I should take out that substrate and replace with what is at the link. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

The advantage of the MTS is that it has a lot of the nutrients in it that plants need to thrive, versus the inert substrates that you have to add everything to it.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Also MTS is free if you have access to dirt, the other plant substrates are rather expensive.


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you nilocg. I will be looking into redoing all of my tanks with this substrate.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Substrates will react with the things in the water, and may make changes to the water. 

Look up a few terms to get more details either a search at this site, or elsewhere:

Cationic Exchange Capacity: Very small soil particles hold fertilizer in a way that the ferts are available to the plants, but are not released into the water column. When you add fertilizer the substrate will take some of it, allowing for a more even, consistent supply to the plants. This term is also used in agriculture. 

Limestone, Coral Sand, Aragonite and others: These substrates add minerals to the water and raise the hardness and pH. Great in some tanks, but not in soft water aquariums. 

Peat Moss, Organic matter (such as is found in some house plant potting mixes). See the El Natural Forum here at APC for details on what these materials may do when they are used in large enough amounts as a substrate. 

Baked clay sorts of substrate. Things like Oil Dri, Kitty Litter, Soil Master Select, Turface. These have high CEC, but have other problems, some of which make them less desirable as substrates. Kitty litter, for example falls apart pretty fast. Soil Master Select and Turface remove the KH from the water, allowing the pH to drop (This may not be a problem)

Sand, Play Sand, Pool Filter Sand, other substrates with sand sized particles: These particles are too large to have any CEC. 
Included in this group is a few products from the swimming pool construction trade. Quartz bits are added to the finish so the pool has a different look. These bits of quartz were sold as 3M Colorquartz, but I think 3M has quit making it. Other companies may still be making Colorquartz or similar materials.


----------

